# Tanganyikan Anubias tank



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

looks awesome! the compriceps and julis look right at home...

try throwing a couple hardwater crypts or bucephelandra in there between the base rocks! you can also use some hardwater lovin vals in the back corner 


- thefisherman


----------



## Abhi (Apr 29, 2011)

thefisherman said:


> looks awesome! the compriceps and julis look right at home...
> 
> try throwing a couple hardwater crypts or bucephelandra in there between the base rocks! you can also use some hardwater lovin vals in the back corner
> 
> ...


Thanks, the open space is left for the Ventralis, as of now, thinking of adding a pair of gold occies.. as for plants prefer it only Anubias. Searching for Buce for my other tank.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Kinda East/West Africa fusion....COOL!


----------



## Abhi (Apr 29, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Kinda East/West Africa fusion....COOL!


Thanks. Looking around a few more kinds of Anubias to complete this tank.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I love this biotope!


----------



## Abhi (Apr 29, 2011)

Green_Flash said:


> I love this biotope!


Thanks


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Very nice fish, but I feel like the right side of the tank needs something.


----------



## Abhi (Apr 29, 2011)

dougolasjr said:


> Very nice fish, but I feel like the right side of the tank needs something.


Thanks. The right side has been left open on purpose for the Ventralis to shift the substrate. If no such behavior is shown then will cover that end also with rocks.


----------

